# Syrian crisis comes home to Canada



## JimH52

How the Syrian crisis came home to small town Canada - CNN.com

I only wish the US were a welcoming country, instead of the RW nut job spreading fear and hate.


----------



## TNHarley

We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.


----------



## pismoe

TNHarley said:


> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.


-------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!


----------



## JimH52

pismoe said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
Click to expand...


Love you God Fearing Repubs!


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says dey's comin' here...

... but first dey gotta get onna two-year waitin' list...

... to get a Corvette.


----------



## JimH52

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says dey's comin' here...
> 
> ... but first dey gotta get onna two-year waitin' list...
> 
> ... to get a Corvette.



So you are an American Indian, are you?


----------



## pismoe

JimH52 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love you God Fearing Repubs!
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   what does no immigration allowed have to do with God Fearing  JimH ??


----------



## JimH52

pismoe said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love you God Fearing Repubs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   what does no immigration allowed have to do with God Fearing  JimH ??[/QUOTE
> 
> Another American Indian.  Or did YOUR family immigrate to America.  Hhhhhmmmm????
Click to expand...


----------



## waltky

JimH52 wrote: _So you are an American Indian, are you?_

Indians don't want `em here...

... blowin' up dey's teepees, either.


----------



## pismoe

waltky said:


> JimH52 wrote: _So you are an American Indian, are you?_
> 
> Indians don't want `em here...
> 
> ... blowin' up dey's teepees, either.


-----------------------   I just want to know what immigration has to do with God Fearing .    Guess that JimH doesn't know either .


----------



## JimH52

waltky said:


> JimH52 wrote: _So you are an American Indian, are you?_
> 
> Indians don't want `em here...
> 
> ... blowin' up dey's teepees, either.



They never asked for YOU either.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

JimH52 said:


> How the Syrian crisis came home to small town Canada - CNN.com
> 
> I only wish the US were a welcoming country, instead of the RW nut job spreading fear and hate.




That RW nut job is trying to save America from all the nut jobs who keep bringing in all the nut jobs.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

TNHarley said:


> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.




I agree. I never asked for the 50,000 to come here. Of course, I am just a taxpayer, and I should not be asked as to who can come here. Just pay up for all of their up keep while they are here, and shut the hell up. Politicians are the boss, and they know best. Puke. I am just a lowly taxpayer with no right and no opinion allowed. This is Canada. Wow.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

pismoe said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
Click to expand...



Stop it for at least 5 - 8 years, and let's get our house in order, and help the 7% unemployed fellow Canadians who are losing jobs to most of them. Those new illegal criminals are only going to end up sucking off the system, not help it.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says dey's comin' here...
> 
> ... but first dey gotta get onna two-year waitin' list...
> 
> ... to get a Corvette.




There is going to be a big fight between a Native Indian and a Syrian refugee as to who gets that Corvette first.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

JimH52 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love you God Fearing Repubs!
Click to expand...



It has more to do with common sense and logic, and nothing to do with the need of being God fearing.


----------



## JimH52

feduptaxpayer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love you God Fearing Repubs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has more to do with common sense and logic, and nothing to do with the need of being God fearing.
Click to expand...


Yeah.....I thought so.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says, "Yea, dey prob'ly keepin' `em in igloos inna far north...





*Canada hit for detention of hundreds of children refugees*
_Sep 22, 2016 - From the average of 10 days, the length of detention period could extend to 30 days to a few months._


> Amid acclamation as haven of war refugees, Canada has been castigated for the detention of hundreds of children annually, including those coming from warn torn countries.  This after the International Human Rights Program of the University of Toronto disclosed that the country jailed an average of 242 children annually, from 2010 to 2014, for various immigration violations. The report was released Thursday.
> 
> Children, some of them forced to separate from their parents, were sent to correctional facilities, medium security immigration holding stations or solitary confinements.  From the average of 10 days, the length of detention period could extend to 30 days to a few months.  The report pointed out that most of the detained children came from sub-Saharan Africa and Syria, who fled for safety from the unending chaos of their home countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s happening with children in detention really runs counter to the narrative of Canada as a global human rights promoter,’ said Samer Muscati, the report’s editor.​
> Samer Muscati, the report's editor, was quoted by The Guardian questioning the immigration policy of Canada that contradicted to its principle as global promoter of human rights.  Canada's immigration system has been condemned for its practice of detaining children, including the new born.  In response to the call, the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) vowed to ease its immigration guidelines especially among children.  The agency promised to observe it commitment to the International Convention on the Rights of the Child, saying that detention of children will be the last resort and only after the child's interest is closely considered.  "When a child is held, it will be for the shortest time possible," the agency added.
> 
> It likewise guaranteed to release unaccompanied minors to family members or to a child protection agency. Those children who are with their parents will remain with their parents in a CBSA immigration holding center.  According to the report, this is the first time that the Canadian government and CBSA took serious steps to end child detention after many years of being silent on the issue.
> 
> Canada hit for detention of hundreds of children refugees


----------



## feduptaxpayer

pismoe said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
Click to expand...



I think that all Caucasian countries should shut their border gates down until we can get our numbers back up again to where they were 60 years ago. We are falling behind in the race race. It is not looking good for our people.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

feduptaxpayer said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Ferd says dey's comin' here...
> 
> ... but first dey gotta get onna two-year waitin' list...
> 
> ... to get a Corvette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is going to be a big fight between a Native Indian and a Syrian refugee as to who gets that Corvette first.
Click to expand...



Nope. Now there is three, me. It should go to me because I am paying for that Corvette to be given away with my tax dollars. Why should a Syrian or an Indian get it. They haven't contributed anything to Canada like I have. I want it, dammit.


----------



## JimH52

feduptaxpayer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that all Caucasian countries should shut their border gates down until we can get our numbers back up again to where they were 60 years ago. We are falling behind in the race race. It is not looking good for our people.
Click to expand...


"our people".....


----------



## pismoe

feduptaxpayer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it for at least 5 - 8 years, and let's get our house in order, and help the 7% unemployed fellow Canadians who are losing jobs to most of them. Those new illegal criminals are only going to end up sucking off the system, not help it.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   As far as the USA , just STOP the immigration .   i ask the question , why fill the USA with a fifth column of people that have hate for the USA , its Founders , its laws and traditions , its rich and fat citizens , its immense military and economic power .    Yeah , keep importing enemies and your kids and Grandchildren plus will hate you Fedup .


----------



## feduptaxpayer

pismoe said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it for at least 5 - 8 years, and let's get our house in order, and help the 7% unemployed fellow Canadians who are losing jobs to most of them. Those new illegal criminals are only going to end up sucking off the system, not help it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   As far as the USA , just STOP the immigration .   i ask the question , why fill the USA with a fifth column of people that have hate for the USA , its Founders , its laws and traditions , its rich and fat citizens , its immense military and economic power .    Yeah , keep importing enemies and your kids and Grandchildren plus will hate you Fedup .
Click to expand...



There is no doubt that once whitey becomes a minority in their own countries, they will be treated very different to how they are treated and live today. And it is for sure that our children and grandchildren will pay the price for it because of old stupid whitey who will not read the writing that is written on the wall. They instead preferred to join the anti-white club so as to not appear or get called a racist. Those two words,  racist and multiculturalism, are used to keep old whitey from becoming aware of what is happening against them by the globalist elite. Why white people are afraid to stand up for their race is what will do them in. They are being warned. Take it or leave it. You leave it you will lose.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

JimH52 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that all Caucasian countries should shut their border gates down until we can get our numbers back up again to where they were 60 years ago. We are falling behind in the race race. It is not looking good for our people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "our people".....
Click to expand...


A message for our white people and race.


----------



## phoenyx

JimH52 said:


> How the Syrian crisis came home to small town Canada - CNN.com
> 
> I only wish the US were a welcoming country, instead of the RW nut job spreading fear and hate.



There are definitely some in the U.S. who are, I imagine you're one of them.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

pismoe said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it for at least 5 - 8 years, and let's get our house in order, and help the 7% unemployed fellow Canadians who are losing jobs to most of them. Those new illegal criminals are only going to end up sucking off the system, not help it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   As far as the USA , just STOP the immigration .   i ask the question , why fill the USA with a fifth column of people that have hate for the USA , its Founders , its laws and traditions , its rich and fat citizens , its immense military and economic power .    Yeah , keep importing enemies and your kids and Grandchildren plus will hate you Fedup .
Click to expand...


I am not the one importing all those third world bums into Canada or the USA. It is out traitorous politically correct politicians who are behind it all. Of course behind them are the zionists who are trying to destroy the white race. They are the ones behind the hate that they have for our children and grandchildren. Don't believe me then go to Brother Nathanael website and get the latest news on all of that. All white people should pay attention to what he has to say and has been warning us all about our impending doom.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

JimH52 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are accepting some. I wish we weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------  YEAH , government of mrobama is accepting some.   I never would accept any !!    Course , I'd stop ALL immigration !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that all Caucasian countries should shut their border gates down until we can get our numbers back up again to where they were 60 years ago. We are falling behind in the race race. It is not looking good for our people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "our people".....
Click to expand...


Yup, that is what I said "our "white" people". If every Caucasian country wants to still keep their cultures and traditions and heritages alive then they better wake up to their insane non-white pro-immigration policy that is being forced on them by their puppet politically correct politicians who are being ordered to do so by their zionist masters.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

JimH52 said:


> How the Syrian crisis came home to small town Canada - CNN.com
> 
> I only wish the US were a welcoming country, instead of the RW nut job spreading fear and hate.



Hey Jimmy, why don't you open up your homes to some refugees. You know, be proactive and part of the solution instead of just bitching about the problem. Then we'll talk.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

BuckToothMoron said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the Syrian crisis came home to small town Canada - CNN.com
> 
> I only wish the US were a welcoming country, instead of the RW nut job spreading fear and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jimmy, why don't you open up your homes to some refugees. You know, be proactive and part of the solution instead of just bitching about the problem. Then we'll talk.
Click to expand...


Now you are talking. Indeed, let all those pro- Syrian refugees start taking them into their own homes instead of forcing the rest of us taxpayer's to foot the bill for taking them in. I have not seen or heard of one politician who has done just that. if they were told to take in a couple of refugees, I bet that those refugees would not be here. Politicians are nothing more than a bunch of traitorous basterds to their own people, to say the least. Just my opinion, of course.


----------

